# Bagged De-icer Prices



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I just got a flyer in the mail for some "2001 Ice Melter Specials". They say "The Best Deals".
How's this sound?
1 Pallet (56 bags) of Pedalow ice melter, at $750.50. That's $13.40 per (50#) bag. Bags less than a full pallet, at $22.00 per 50# bag.

1 Pallet (49 bags) of rock salt (50#) at $226.00, that's $4.71 per bag. Bags less than a full pallet, $5.75 per 50# bag. Just for the sake of comparission, my brother paid $5.75 per bag, when buying a full pallet of 80# bags last year.

1 Pallet (56 bags) of Calcium Chloride flakes at $660.00. That's $11.79 per (50#) bag. Less than a full pallet at $21.50 per 50# bag.

And they call these prices a good deal???

~Chuck


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Remind me not to go to them for a "good deal". Could this be people trying to get over on the expected salt shortage or have prices just gone up that far. The fuel prices are back down here in Ohio but they were up all summer.

Bruce


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

One of my suppliers is offering this: 
Rock salt - 49 bags\pallet $4.25\bag $4.50\bag less than a pallet

Calcium Chloride Pellets 56 bags\pallet $12.96\bag $13.75\bag less than a pallet. 

The supplier had a letter from one of his suppliers sitting out that I accidently read. It talked about how supply is bad for this season and listed 3 reasons 1. Bad winter last year- they still haven't caught up 2. Increased usage of salt facilities to produce either salt or some other product for increased need for dust control products. 3. Increased use of salt in other industries that need it for different uses (oil, manufacturing and others) Apparently we aren't the only people that need salt  Sorry for the wierd explanations, but I was reading it upside down & quickly, so I wasn't able to record it exactly in my brain for later usage, but this is very close to what the letter said.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

If anyone would like a quote on most types of bag material or bulk salt (treated or untreated). Please feel free to call our office or email us at [email protected] and we would be happy  to assist you.

Thank You
Mike Nelson
Environmental Surface Treatments,Inc.
Fishkill,N.Y.
authorized distributor of Ice Ban Products
1-877-Snowgone or
1-845-831-4900


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Those of u who were at the bbq saw the Magic Salt and those of you who didnt get to come can get your bulk salt and bagged material pricing from us if you like.We can also get you pricing on bagged ICE BAN if you like just give us a ring and we will be happy to quote you.
Our Tel is 845-485-4200
or email us at [email protected]
John Parker
Sprayed salt
bagged Magic Salt
CMA
bagged Ice Ban
bulk from Boston to Philadelphia


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

could u guys post ur prices on here?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I'd like one of those quotes, John!


----------



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

We've been checking bagged prices around the area here in MI.

Most have been a little under $3.00 a bag,(50#) 49 bags/pallet=$ 147.00. So we may be on the cheap side of the curve in this area.  I have been told by a couple of places to expect an increase by late November which may be significant. Sound s like we should all prepare for the "shortage" a little earlier this season. 


Last season during the "shortage" we paid as high as $ 4.50/bag, and it was hard to find salt at any price for a time. Luckily, we made it through only buying a little here and there, but I'd like to be better prepared this year.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

i'm getting 1 pallet(50 bags) at 50 lbs a piece for $172.50 

home depot has them for the same price too!


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

If anyone in my area of MI, (Grand Rapids) is interested in trying bagged magic, I've got a load scheduled for the last week of November. I only have a 1/4 truckload coming now, but there is another price break at 1/2 truck, so it would benefit both of us a litlle.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just purchased 4 - 80# pallets (35 bags) of safety salt from Morton at $4.78 per bag. The cost went up yesterday but my contract ends 12-31-01 so I can still get it for that price. If anyone wants to work with me I may need another 4 pallets. I think my next break is at 10 pallets.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

You guys buy a lot of bagged material. Is it for resale or personal use? I would think it might be easier to buy bulk and use buckets or something. I buy a pallet of bagged but most of it is sold to businesses that I plow so that they may handle small areas. Just a thought but it is usually cheaper to buy bulk.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I would love to buy bulk but I have nowhere to store it. In bags I can let them sit outside tarped.

Plus, I use tailgate spreaders and bags are much easier to schlep around. When I make the jump to a box spreader I will try to go in on a load or two of bulk with another plow contractor in my area. 

I would love to build a hopper off the groung where I can use an elevator to lift the salt into the bin. Then I can drive the trucks under the shute and open it up. No need for a loader and no possibilities of running into the truck with the loader, etc. I have an elevator and the plans for such a hopper in my head. Just need a solid reason to build it and a place to put it.

I know it would save me a ton of money in salt prices.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Like a conveyor to lift it up? Good idea for smaller contractors who cannot afford a loader


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, a conveyor is the same as an elevator. That was my reason for buying it last year. I still haven't used it yet. I figure I can store about 5 yards in the space of less than 1 yard. Also, keeping the salt like this will free up my loader for other uses.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Sounds like units like that self contained on trailers could be a good thing to lease to people in the winter time. The hopper could have a chute that folds out for dispensing kind of like how the old trains got water.

Bruce


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What your describing is what we used to use on the farm to load grain. I've been trying to find one for a couple of months. Anyone knows where I can find one around here, let me know.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

EXACTLY!

I didn't think to look for n old silo of that nature. I was just going to build one from scratch out of pressure treated lumber and line the inside with aluminum or copper. I live near the midddle of farm country so I will have to keep an eye out for one already made.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Any of you guys that store pallets of bagged material can store bulk. Take a pallet and put three sides (3' high) and a bottom on it. It'll hold about a yard and you can cover it and stack it outside just like a palet of bags. I plan to put it right in the back of the trucks when it's snowing, it'll be just like a job box but with salt in it. Not everyone can have the Taconic maintenance setup, I dream about a state of the art setup like that. The cost of the bin is minimal to buying bagged material, and depending on your profession you might be able to take home what you need from work like I do. Even if you have to go to Home Depot and buy 2 sheets of OSB and 5 2x4's you'll still save a ton over baged material.
Casey


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

We are getting rock salt 50# bags, full pallet prices @ $2.60/bag
Calcium chloride flake is @ $7.88 / 50# bag. We are however buying full trailers at a time. And usually buy 3-4 trailers/season.

That could explain the dramatic price drop.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

66Construction,

The idea is good but how do you get the salt from the 4'X4' bin to the hopper in the truck? Or better yet from the ground to the 4X4 bin? A bobcat or small loader will have a very difficult time scooping the salt out of the bin so optimally you would have to shovel. With bags I can schlep 80#'s at a time. 

I am always looking for a better solution to my current salt storage dilema.


----------



## Finecut (Feb 8, 2000)

Plow Meister,

I think what he is saying about the 4x4 box is that you can store it in them and keep it dry and the box could then be loaded with a skid steer into your pick up. You would certainly want to build a brace that would prevent the box from sliding forward and slamming into the front of the box...that (2000lbs) would due severe damage to the cab. 

You then need to shovel your salt into your tailgate spreader. The advantage is you will save as much as 100.00 per ton over bagged material and have a neat way to store and protect your salt and use no more space than pallets of bagged material. The down side is you need a skid steer or fork truck available every time you need to change boxes.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I understand. That would be a great alternative to bagging it. It would work well for me since all my trucks are equipped with tailgate spreaders. 

GREAT IDEA!


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Sorry I haven't checked back in a while. The bin slides in the truck nice. A come along connected to the tie downs on the bed rails and something on the sides to keep it snug and if it still moves you can put a load bar behind it like they use in semi-trailers or use something similar to hold the bin in place. Also you could lift the bin up to the height of the hopper use a little elbow grease to take the front off of it, and shovel it in pretty easy or a hinged front or something.

Getting the salt into the bin is easy. If I have a couple yards in my pickup I spray it right off the truck and shovel it off the tail gate into the bin. Actualy I spray and have someone else rake. I recently had salt delivered, I sprayed the whole pile and only used half of the skidsteer bucket, just like an operator with a 5 yard loader would do if they were loading a pickup.

Like FineCut said it's a little more work, but it's quite a bit cheaper, and you need something to move the bins with.
Casey


----------



## chemtech (Apr 1, 2001)

*PRICES*

i presnetly purchase rock salt for $1.97 per 50# bag and 3 way ice melt for $5.00 per bag and calcium chloride for $8.00 per bag.

These were last years prices but i don't expect much change this year as that has been the price for 3 years now. If interested in my suppliers email me at [email protected]

I work in the KC Mo Metro area and thats were my suppliers are from


----------



## conradosantaliz (Oct 21, 2019)

Where I can buy melt salt cheap


----------

